

How to Build a Startup - jere
https://www.udacity.com/course/ep245

======
dclara
Very nice UI design. Are you using WordExpress? It could be very easy to make
it a Responsive Web Design (RWD) for mobile devices. Here is my blog site with
a simple RWD and the reason why I do not choose WordExpress:

[http://bingobo.info/blog/contents/how-to-create-a-mobile-
rea...](http://bingobo.info/blog/contents/how-to-create-a-mobile-ready-
website-in-a-hackers-way.jsp)

